# Ivermectin Overdose?



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Earlier today we were worming all the babies (Nigerians) with ivermectin orally. We were using the Fiasco Farm dose of 1 cc per 34# body weight. I think one little wether was given 1 cc but he only weighs 20 lbs. Does anyone know if this dose is toxic? He seems fine but I'm just sick about this. What if we have done something that will hurt him or worse kill him ...


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm not an expert but I dont think it would be a problem.
Ivermectic is fairly safe. I didnt know it was per 34lbs though.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think Jesse is right. I have no experience with it, but the experts here frequently say ivermec is relatively safe and overdosing isn't too big a deal.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I've heard of goats getting 7x the dosage and they were just fine. If you suspect he's having a bad reaction put him in a dark quiet area and keep an eye on him. I dose at 1cc per 20lb anyways, he should be just fine.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you Jessie, Lissa, and TMB :grouphug: I feel like I can take a breath and relax a bit. He is acting fine but I would never forgive myself it something happened to him. I had some wonderful help out in the barn today and I'm so grateful for it but I should have been doing all the medication myself. I gave the wrong instructions, well not nearly clear enough anyway, so his dose is my fault. I appreciate all of you helping with this. Thank you! :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My boers get 1cc per 33 lbs...

I think they will be just fine....it is better to overdose than to under dose...... if they are acting fine .. it didn't hurt a thing....goats are pretty tough with wormers....if they were sick to begin with then ....I'd be nervous......... :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I give tiny kids 1cc - its kind of my standard starting dose adn then I go up from there with weight. So he will be just fine.

you cant OD on ivermectin anyway


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you Pam and Stacey, I so appreciate your help. Everything I read before coming here to ask, sounded like we'd sentenced the little guy to an early death or given ourselves some major vet bills and then an unlikely life for the little fellow. It is really hard to find info, even the paperwork with the ivermectin bottle was unhelpful. I guess like all medications the manufacturers need to print the hazards for liability reasons.

Thank you both so much! :hug:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Pretty much. It's why a tube of ivermectin for horses says not intended for food animals, but the exact same chemical and percentage is available under a different brand/label with a totally different statement.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm with everyone else...your baby will be just fine.

I don't use the injectible liquid but do use the paste form and it's a 1.87% Ivermectin and dosed at 3x the goats actual weight...injectibles are 1% ivermectin.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you Liz :hug: he seems fine and by now I think he would have had an adverse reaction if he was going to. Gosh I was so scared. I appreciate your help. Thank you for the Pepto Bismol info the other day too. Our friend's babies are back to their normal selves ~ no more diarrhea. :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

Does the dosage change if you choose to inject rather than administer orally?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

billmac said:


> Does the dosage change if you choose to inject rather than administer orally?


Yes, with the injectible form of Ivomec, the doseage is different for each route administered.


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

So what should the dosage be for injection?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The dose is dependant on the type of wormer and the way it is given. Something like Ivermectin 1% in a liquid form injectable is given at a rate of 1cc per 40# if injected but if given orally it needs to be 1cc per 20#. 

This post was made by Freedomstar Farm in a different topic.


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm using Ivomec Plus injectable


----------



## Billie hollie (Jun 28, 2021)

Utterly Blessed Farm said:


> Earlier today we were worming all the babies (Nigerians) with ivermectin orally. We were using the Fiasco Farm dose of 1 cc per 34# body weight. I think one little wether was given 1 cc but he only weighs 20 lbs. Does anyone know if this dose is toxic? He seems fine but I'm just sick about this. What if we have done something that will hurt him or worse kill him ...


I just left the vet with ivermectin. He said 1/2 cc for 25lbs I don't know if overdose will kill them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ivomec has a pretty large safety margin. Don't worry. Dose is 1 cc per 33 pounds orally or 1 cc per 40 pounds sub q


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread is from 2012.


----------

